# First injury so have some questions



## wesleyc6 (Feb 27, 2014)

I am not sure what got her.  I saw they stopped on the garmin for a while, but by the time I got loaded up and headed back, they were headed back my way.  She had a little blood on her mouth, and my male Airedale had blood on his mouth so hopefully he killed whatever got her.  

Anyway, since I am new to this, I wanted some suggestions on what supplies to keep on hand.  I got some Fish-mox (amoxicillin) today.  I am going to get EMT gel.  I have a little vet wrap.  Anything else?


----------



## biker13 (Feb 27, 2014)

Sutures


----------



## wesleyc6 (Feb 27, 2014)

I will have some sutures in the next week.  I showed that wound to another hog guy and he thought that wasn't a hog, but maybe a coyote or bobcat.  What do you guys think?


----------



## thomas gose (Feb 28, 2014)

could have been barb wire. ive seen huntin dogs get wire cut during the chase


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 28, 2014)

wesleyc6 said:


> I will have some sutures in the next week.  I showed that wound to another hog guy and he thought that wasn't a hog, but maybe a coyote or bobcat.  What do you guys think?


Are you saying you aren't closing that until next week?  You need to close it now.

As far as what got her, it could have been a stick, fencing, etc.  No way to tell.  It does not look like a bite.  It needs to be closed up though and not next week.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 28, 2014)

Buy you a can of wound heal or something like that. We use to use a purple spray on cattle and horses right after injury. Ask for it at Tractor supply or wherever and they will know. It will help keeping infection down until other matters can be taken care of.


----------



## wesleyc6 (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks for the input guys.  A guy in my church(hunting hogs for 40 years) used some EMT gel and closed it up and it looks great now.  I have researched quite a bit and seems like a lot of difference in opinions on closing up cuts/tears.


----------



## rebel bruiser (Feb 28, 2014)

*Wound Medicine*



wesleyc6 said:


> I am not sure what got her.  I saw they stopped on the garmin for a while, but by the time I got loaded up and headed back, they were headed back my way.  She had a little blood on her mouth, and my male Airedale had blood on his mouth so hopefully he killed whatever got her.
> 
> Anyway, since I am new to this, I wanted some suggestions on what supplies to keep on hand.  I got some Fish-mox (amoxicillin) today.  I am going to get EMT gel.  I have a little vet wrap.  Anything else?



Welcome to Underwood Horse Medicine!

Family Secret Proven Remedy, passed down for generations from father to son for over 60 years.

Topical wound spray for minor and major cuts, punctures, rips and tears of flesh

Pull This Up & Read About It--Best Medicine I Have Ever Used !!!


----------



## BlackEagle (Mar 1, 2014)

My suggestion....

Visit a taxidermy supply company website and look for a product called "Stop Rot". It is used for taxidermy and we spray it on hides that have started to lose hair due to bacteria growth and actual skin rotting. 

I use it on animals and even my own body when I have cuts/scrapes. 

It works wonders and will heal wounds faster than any other product I have tried.


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR (Mar 2, 2014)

dawg2 said:


> Are you saying you aren't closing that until next week?  You need to close it now.
> 
> As far as what got her, it could have been a stick, fencing, etc.  No way to tell.  It does not look like a bite.  It needs to be closed up though and not next week.



I don't think he was saying he was gonna wait a week. Just getting the sutures in a week for future use. But I do think that it would be wise for the new guys getting into this sport to learn from this to have what they need for these situations before putting a dog on the ground with a 200 pound boar hog. Lesson learned.


----------



## sghoghunter (Mar 2, 2014)

Give it a fish-Mox a day and leave it alone. As long as they can lick it they will keep it clean


----------



## wesleyc6 (Mar 2, 2014)

RUGERWARRIOR said:


> I don't think he was saying he was gonna wait a week. Just getting the sutures in a week for future use. But I do think that it would be wise for the new guys getting into this sport to learn from this to have what they need for these situations before putting a dog on the ground with a 200 pound boar hog. Lesson learned.



Yes, you are right, I was never planning on closing it after taking her by to see a hog guy with a ton of experience.  I was talking about getting some sutures.  I still think it was a hog, but not sure what got her, just posted here because I know you guys have to deal with lots of dog injuries compared to other pursuits. 


Thanks you all so much for the responses!


----------



## oldways (Mar 3, 2014)

sghoghunter said:


> Give it a fish-Mox a day and leave it alone. As long as they can lick it they will keep it clean


yep


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Mar 3, 2014)

super  glue  for the small cuts  and staples  for the big ones.   the underwoods  is amazing  !    i have healed cuts  with that stuff  that will  amaze anyone . simple to use.


----------



## Bkeepr (Mar 19, 2014)

I have looked around and gathered up a dog/human First Aid Kit for out in the field.  Good to have on hand.  You can get surgical staple guns a lot cheaper on eBay than from some of the dog supply websites.


----------



## 1222DANO (Mar 19, 2014)

I've had several to get cut up and chewed up and you can do what you like but i've found NU Stock to be the best for me.. it stinks to high heavens so they won't lick it or mess with it. it'll heal up fast just leave it open with it on it. use gloves and leave the stuff outside when done..


----------



## 1222DANO (Mar 19, 2014)

i just don't see staples or stitches staying where its at, maybe for a week or so but not long.. 

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=16432


its the first link i could find you can get it at feed stores..


----------

